# narancslé



## Encolpius

Helló, egy másik témakörben bukkantam rá erre a narancsleves kérdésre.  Szerintem a *tárgyeset *lehet narancslét és narancslevet is. De ha mondjuk egy vizsgakérdés lenne, nem lennék benne biztos, hogy valóban mindkető helyes-e. ötlet? Köszi. Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia Encolpius,
Mindkettő helyes lenne vizsgán is, csupán használatuk gyakoriságában különböznek.  (A szokásos Nyelvművelő Kézikönyvem is alátámasztja)

Bár a *lé* szó tárgyas alakja gyakrabban a _levet_, mint a _lét _(ez utóbbi népiesnek számít), de összetételekben az utóbbi is megszokott, "főleg, ha gyári készítményekre utal: gyümölcslét -- gyümölcslevet, ... narancslét -- naracslevet stb".


----------



## Encolpius

Szia, akkor jól gondoltam, én is a *lét *népiesnek éreztem, bár először ez ugrott be, de mert én népies vagyok.  Köszi. Enc.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Bár a *lé* szó tárgyas alakja gyakrabban a _levet_, mint a _lét _(ez utóbbi népiesnek számít), de összetételekben az utóbbi is megszokott, "főleg, ha gyári készítményekre utal: gyümölcslét -- gyümölcslevet, ... narancslét -- naracslevet stb".


Teljesen egyetértek, sőt, érzékelem is a különbséget. Egy étteremben, bárban, stb ... biztosan két (esetleg három ) deci _narancslét_ kérnék, feltételzvén, hogy majd töltenek nekem valami narancsízű italt. Ha viszont _narancslevet _kérnék_,_ akkor inkább azt várnám el, hogy hoznak egy narancsot, és kifacsarják a _levét _egy pohárba ... 

Lehet, hogy egy kicsit túlzok, de a lényeg az, hogy szerintem a különbség (még) érzékelhető.


----------



## Akitlosz

lét = pénzt szlengben
levet = italt

Étteremben csak (paradicsom/narancs) levet kérek, lét semmiképpen.
Ahogyan semmilyen leves helyett sem kérünk lést.


----------



## Olivier0

Akitlosz said:


> Étteremben csak (paradicsom/narancs) levet kérek, lét semmiképpen.


Vagyis a fentiek szerint kifacsartat inkább, mint gyári készítményt?
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

A fenti forrásom alapján _nem_ a kifacsart vs. gyári készítmény a döntő tényező.
Szerintem Akitlosz arra utalt, hogy ő vendéglőben nem mondana olyat, hogy "kérek egy narancslét" (mint ahogy francis igen).

Őszintén szólva én sem, legalábbis így, tudatosan átrágva a dolgot, de ez nem jelenti azt, hogy helytelen lenne, hiszen kezdettől fogva azt mondjuk, hogy mindkét alak létezik, a különbség annyi, hogy melyiket használják többször egy adott helyzetben.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> ... Ahogyan semmilyen leves helyett sem kérünk lést.


Bizony nem, mivel ilyen alak (= lést) nem létezik!


----------



## Akitlosz

Az elv ugyanaz.
Ló -> lovat, és nem lót; ló -> lovas és nem lós.
Lé -> levet és nem lét; lé -> leves és nem lés.

Olyan szabály viszont van a magyar nyelvben, hogy ha egy szó új jelentést kap, akkor az új jelentésben törlődik a ragozásának általánostól eltérősége, és szokásosan toldalékolódik. A régi jelentésben persze továbbra is megmarad a régi rend.

Lásd még pl. az ír szót, írok vs. írek.

Másodjelentés mindig törli a kivételes ragozást. A lónak, a hónak nincsen másodlagos jelentése, ezért szabványos ragozása sincsen. A lének van másodlagos jelentése, ezért létezik, ezért létezhet a lét alak is.

Így működik ez.


----------



## Akitlosz

Pontosan ezt magyarázom én is.
Új jelentés szabályos toldalékolást vonz maga után automatikusan.
Sikeres bankrablás után a bankrablókból lés emberek lesznek, és nem levesek.


----------



## Encolpius

Szerintem nem a másodlagos jelentés a lényeg. A lónak is vannak másodlagos jelentései (sakkfigura, tornaszer)... Egy műveletlen ember modhat lót és lét. Szerintem... Ezért is érezhetted, hogy te nem mondanál narancslét, pedig abban semmi műveletlenség nincs...vagy esetleg tájnyelvi, elavult...nem tudom..ez csak a véleményem


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> ...Lé -> levet és nem lét - miért is nem, ha már a szótárak és a nyelvérzékünk szerint is létezik?


Még milyen megbízható forrást kell(ene) figyelembe venni?


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Bár a *lé* szó tárgyas alakja gyakrabban a _levet_, mint a _lét _(ez utóbbi népiesnek számít), de *összetételekben* az utóbbi is megszokott, "főleg, ha *gyári készítményekre *utal: gyümölcslét -- gyümölcslevet, ... narancslét -- naracslevet stb".



Szerintem valahol itt rejlik a magyarázat: egy *gyári készítmény *esetében egy olyan termékről van szó, amely _narancslevet _tartalmaz (de esetleg mást is). Tehát a _narancslé _nevű/tipusú ital nem feltétlenül ugyanazt jelenti mint a _narancslé _a szó eredeti értelmében (azaz _a narancsnak a leve_)_. _

Más szóval, az *összetett szavak* gyakran új tartalmat/értelmet kapnak, ami gyakran abban is megnyilvánul, hogy az adott szó formálisan is “elkülönül” az eredeti (etimológiai) alakjától. Ez történt például a _szegfű _esetében is: nyilvánvalóan a _szeg _és a _fű _összetételéről van szó, mégis a _szegfűt_ az elfogadott alak és nem a _szegfüvet_. 

Véleményem szerint, a _naracslevet__/__naracsl__ét_ kettősség egy átmeneti állapotra utal, mivel a határ az „narancs ital“ és a „valódi narancslé“ között (még) nem annyira nyilvánvaló mint például az említett _szegfű _esetében.  

P.S. Pontosítás az előbbi hozzászólásomhoz (#4):
Nekem személyszerint a _narancslevet_ alak a teremészetesebb. Viszont a _narancslét_ alak elterjedtsége miatt, spontán valószínűleg én is narancslét mondok bizonyos esetekben. Ezt próbáltam kifejezni ...


----------



## Akitlosz

Leírtam a magyarázatot és a szabályszerűséget, hogy miért léteznek, és hogyan alakulnak ki az ilyen alakok.

Az pedig, hogy valamire van szabály(szerűség) még ugyan nem jelenti, hogy mindenki követi is azt.
Két külön dolog a mindennapi nyelvhasználat, és a szabályszerű nyelvhasználat. A nyelv változik, és az emberek anyanyelvérzéke sem egyforma.
Például már nagyon régóta nagyon sok ember mond olyant, hogy férfivel, s ebben semmi kivetnivalót nem lát, nem is érti mi lehetne vele a baj. De ettől még a helyes alak a férfival, mert a férfi szó csak látszólag magas hangrendű, nyelvtanilag valójában mély hangrendűnek számít. A magyar anyanyelvű emberek egy része ezt még érzi, a másik része pedig már nem. Olyat persze érdekes senki sem mond, hogy férfiek, férfiak helyett. Szóval furcsa dolgok ezek.

Persze létezik olyan alak is, hogy lét, de eredetileg mást jelent(ett). Nem az italt. Aztán miután meghonosodott a lét alak is elkezdték használni a korábbi levet alak értelmében és helyett is. Ezért van ma mindkettő alak használatban ugyanabban az értelemben is.

De már csak ismétlem magamat.
A bankrabló hozza el a lét, a felszolgáló pedig a levet.
Mindettől függetlenül persze mindenki úgy beszél, ahogyan neki tetszik.


----------



## Encolpius

A magyar helyesírás szabályai 11. kiadás

A tőváltozások

*30.* A _borjúk – borjak, borjút – borjat, varjúk – varjak, zászlója – zászlaja, erdője – erdeje_ stb. ma is élő kettős alakok, bár az _a, e_ váltóhangú változatok jobbára választékosabbak és ritkábbak. Ugyanígy egyes _v_ tövű névszóknak mind magánhangzós, mind pedig _v_ hangzós tövéből létrejöhet (főképp összetételekben) azonos toldalékolású forma, például: _lét – levet, szók – szavak, faluk – falvak, tetűk – tetvek; (halas)tót – (halas)tavat;_ stb.

---------------------------------

Végeztem egy kis számítást is, a Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár könyvgyűjteményében (persze itt vannak 20. század előtti könyvek is)

narancslevet 47x
narancslét 31x


----------



## Encolpius

Akitlosz said:


> Például már nagyon régóta nagyon sok ember mond olyant, hogy férfivel, s ebben semmi kivetnivalót nem lát, nem is érti mi lehetne vele a baj. De ettől még a helyes alak a férfival, ...



Több író művében is élőfordul a férfivel alak, Ady is használja....


----------



## francisgranada

Csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy ne távolodjunk el túlságosan az eredeti kérdéstől, mert nyelvészeti/történeti szempontból nem lehet egészen egy kalap alá venni lét/levet, narancslét/narancslevet, férfival/férfivel, borjúk/borjak stb... jelenségeket.


----------



## Zsanna

Akitlosz said:


> Leírtam a magyarázatot és a szabályszerűséget, hogy miért léteznek, és hogyan alakulnak ki az ilyen alakok.
> Igen, de azok számomra inkább azt magyarázzák csupán, hogy pl. a* lé* _mint pénz_ a szlengben miért kapja a tárgy t-jét a tőhang megjelenése nélkül. Ez rendben is van, csakhogy úgy tűnik, mintha ezzel azt akartad volna mondani, hogy a lé mint vminek a leve nem létezik/het(ne) tárgyas alakban "lét"-ként. Ez az, aminek ellent kell mondanom (az idézett szótárak és nyelvérzékem alapján). De lehet, hogy csak félreértettelek.
> ...
> Persze létezik olyan alak is, hogy lét, de eredetileg mást jelent(ett). Nem az italt. -> Mire gondolsz? Ugye nem a lét (= élet) főnévre? Mert ha igen, akkor hogyan adódhat olyan, hogy *szűrt* (pedig lehetne szűrött is!) gyümölcslé és felakasztotta a *szűrt* az ajtó mellé - és ilyenből elég sok van még...



Azért maradjunk ennél a (lét - levet) szónál, különben beleesünk az off topic rettentő vétségébe.


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> Csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy ne távolodjunk el túlságosan az eredeti kérdéstől, mert nyelvészeti/történeti szempontból nem lehet egészen egy kalap alá venni lét/levet, narancslét/narancslevet, férfival/férfivel, borjúk/borjak stb... jelenségeket.


----------



## Encolpius

Tehát, ha most válaszolok saját kérdésemre, vizsgakérdés esetén a tanárnak el kell fogadnia a naracslevet és a naracslét is.  (távcsőt és távcsövet is)


----------



## Zsanna

Én a magam részéről már megmondtam ezt a 2. hozzászólásban... dehát rám senki nem hallgat!


----------



## Encolpius

De azért mindenkit meg kell hallgatni!


----------



## Zsanna

Így igaz.


----------



## Encolpius

csak úgy az esezmbe jutott: halászlét vagy halászlevet?   itt mi falun sosem mondunk halászlevet.


----------



## francisgranada

Jó kérdés ...


----------



## Akitlosz

Encolpius said:


> Szerintem nem a másodlagos jelentés a lényeg. A lónak is vannak másodlagos jelentései (sakkfigura, tornaszer)... Egy műveletlen ember modhat lót és lét. Szerintem... Ezért is érezhetted, hogy te nem mondanál narancslét, pedig abban semmi műveletlenség nincs...vagy esetleg tájnyelvi, elavult...nem tudom..ez csak a véleményem



Másodlagos jelentés, és másodlagos jelentés között is van óriási különbség.
A tornaszer illetve a sakkfigura azért szintén ló, amiért a villanykörte is körte. Mert *hasonlít* rá. A két jelentésnek nagyon is köze van egymáshoz. Sőt eleve a lóról mintázták a tornaszert és a sakkfigurát is.

Az általam leírt szabály viszont olyan szavakra vonatkozik, amelyeknél a másodlagos jelentésnek az égvilágon semmi köze sincsen a szó eredeti jelentéséhez.

Márpedig a lé ez utóbbi kategória. Ilyen még az ír szó is, vagy éppen a meleg szónak egy kisebbség által kitalált új jelentése a rétegnyelvükben.

Valamint a léhez hasonlóan minden egyéb olyan szó is, amelyeket pénz értelemben is használnak egyesek.
Guriga, lepedő, rongy, dohány, zsír, rugó.

Ha ezek régies ragozású szavak lennének, akkor az új jelentésükben ezek ragozása is váltana, ahogyan a lé esetében is történt.


----------



## Akitlosz

Faluja válogatja.

Amúgy a válasz ugyanaz, mint ami eddig elhangzott eddig ebben a topicban a lével kapcsolatban.


----------



## tomtombp

francisgranada said:


> Szerintem valahol itt rejlik a magyarázat: egy *gyári készítmény *esetében egy olyan termékről van szó, amely _narancslevet _tartalmaz (de esetleg mást is). Tehát a _narancslé _nevű/tipusú ital nem feltétlenül ugyanazt jelenti mint a _narancslé _a szó eredeti értelmében (azaz _a narancsnak a leve_)_. _
> 
> Más szóval, az *összetett szavak* gyakran új tartalmat/értelmet kapnak, ami gyakran abban is megnyilvánul, hogy az adott szó formálisan is “elkülönül” az eredeti (etimológiai) alakjától. Ez történt például a _szegfű _esetében is: nyilvánvalóan a _szeg _és a _fű _összetételéről van szó, mégis a _szegfűt_ az elfogadott alak és nem a _szegfüvet_.
> 
> Véleményem szerint, a _naracslevet__/__naracsl__ét_ kettősség egy átmeneti állapotra utal, mivel a határ az „narancs ital“ és a „valódi narancslé“ között (még) nem annyira nyilvánvaló mint például az említett _szegfű _esetében.
> 
> P.S. Pontosítás az előbbi hozzászólásomhoz (#4):
> Nekem személyszerint a _narancslevet_ alak a teremészetesebb. Viszont a _narancslét_ alak elterjedtsége miatt, spontán valószínűleg én is narancslét mondok bizonyos esetekben. Ezt próbáltam kifejezni ...



Teljesen egyetértek. Én is simán használnám mindkét kifejezést, igazi narancs levét kérve mindenképp a "narancslevet", dobozos narancslé esetén talán inkább a "narancslét" preferálva.


----------



## Akitlosz

Nem feltétlenül kell szeg a fűhöz, hogy tárgyesetben fűt legyen. Lásd például a fűt fát ígér esetét.

A ragozás pedig akkor válik el a korábbitól, ha a szó teljesen új jelentést kap.
Ez pedig a narancslénél nem áll fent, akkor sem, ha gyári, ipai narancsléről van szó, még az is valódi narancsból készül.

A narancsnak léje van vagy leve? Természetesen leve van, így a tárgyesete is levet és nem lét.

A lét alak szerintem az argóból jön, mivel ott a lének pénz jelentése van, aminek az égvilágon smemi köze sincsen a lé szó eredeti jelentéséhez, így tárgyesete is lét. Akinek pénze van léje van és nem leve.


----------



## tomtombp

Akitlosz said:


> A lét alak szerintem az argóból jön, mivel ott a lének pénz jelentése van, aminek az égvilágon smemi köze sincsen a lé szó eredeti jelentéséhez, így tárgyesete is lét. Akinek pénze van léje van és nem leve.



Ez -farncis elméletével ellentétben- nem ad magyarázatot arra, hogy miért ragozná a legtöbb hozzászóló a valódi narancs levét és a dobozos "narancslét" különbözőképpen.


----------



## Akitlosz

Arra nem, már ha ez a jelenség egyáltalán tudatosan létezik, amit én kétlek.

Gyümölcsből narancslevet készíteni háromszor drágább, mint a 100%-os dobozos narancslé. Úgyhogy egyrészt el sincsen terjedve ez a luxus, másrészt nagyon jelentős különbség sincsen közöttük, úgyhogy semmi nem indokolja ezt a nyelvi különbségtételt.

Másrészt akkor nem csak a narancs esezében lenne így, hanem a citrom és a többi gyümölcs esetében is, de ez nincsen így.

A magyar nyelvben egy szó "_rendhagyó_" ragozása akkor törlődik, ha a szót teljesen más értelmben is használják, aminek már nincsen köze az eredeti jelentéshez.

Szóval szerintem a lé argóban használt pénz jelentéséhez alakult ki az új ragozás és az szivárgott vissza, keverte össze az eredeti ragozását a lének.

Persze lehet én tévedek, de a narancsleveket ugyan nem így különböztetik meg egy mástól, hanem úgy, hogy dobozos, vagy frissen facsart.


----------



## tomtombp

Akitlosz said:


> Gyümölcsből narancslevet készíteni háromszor drágább, mint a 100%-os dobozos narancslé. Úgyhogy egyrészt el sincsen terjedve ez a luxus, másrészt nagyon jelentős különbség sincsen közöttük, úgyhogy semmi nem indokolja ezt a nyelvi különbségtételt.


Nem vagyok nagy plazába járó, de mindegyikben van legalább egy bárpult, ahol csinálják. Azt hiszem még a szupermarketekben is szokott lenni.



Akitlosz said:


> Másrészt akkor nem csak a narancs esezében lenne így, hanem a citrom és a többi gyümölcs esetében is, de ez nincsen így.


Szerintem az "őszilét" is éppolyan elterjedt. Sőt itt a "barack" kihagyása is utal arra, hogy egy dobozos, jól ismert termékről van szó, (azt hiszem még a felirat is "őszilé" egyes márkák dobozain, és a szupermatketek polcain), ami még jobban elkülöníti a terméket a valódi őszibarack frissen kinyert levétől.


----------



## francisgranada

Mifelénk a "lé" argóban használt pénz jelentése szerintem nem ismert (legalábbis egyaltalán nem közhasználatú), ennek ellénére itt is létezik a naracslét/narancslevet "dilemma" (gyerekkorom óta észlelem). Szerintetek Magyarországon annyira közhasználatú (és aránylag régi) ez az argó jelentés, hogy pont ez befolyásolná a narancslé ragozását? ... 


			
				Akitlosz said:
			
		

> Gyümölcsből narancslevet készíteni háromszor drágább, mint a 100%-os dobozos narancslé. Úgyhogy egyrészt el sincsen terjedve ez a luxus, másrészt nagyon jelentős különbség sincsen közöttük, úgyhogy semmi nem indokolja ezt a nyelvi különbségtételt.


Éppen ez indokolja. Ugyanis ma ritkán iszunk "valódi" gyümölcsből készített narancslevet, hanem inkább a "narancslé" nevű terméket fogyasztjuk, amelyet kezdünk őnálló fogalomként érzékelni, tehát már nem annyira a narancs és a lé összetételeként (úgy mint a már említett _szegfű _esetében).


tomtombp said:


> Szerintem az "őszilét" is éppolyan elterjedt. Sőt itt a "barack" kihagyása is utal arra, hogy egy dobozos, jól ismert termékről van szó, (azt hiszem még a felirat is "őszilé" egyes márkák dobozain, és a szupermatketek polcain), ami még jobban elkülöníti a terméket a valódi őszibarack frissen kinyert levétől.


Teljesen egyetértek.


----------



## Norfren

Én úgy vélem, a lényeg az, hogy az emberi nyelv nem egy számítógép programozási nyelv. Ez utóbbiban kötelező a tökéletes, egyértelmű szintaktika, nincs variáció. De az emberi nyelv nem egészen ilyen, itt lehetségesek az alternatív formák, egyesek ezt használják, mások azt. Más nyelvben is ugyanígy van. A magyar nyelv kis és sűrűn lakott területen "őshonos", magyarán a Kárpát-medencében, ennek ellenére vannak variációk benne, nyelvjárások. Az angol például (meg sok egyéb nyelv) összehasonlíthatatlanul nagyobb területen használatos anyanyelvként, vannak is benne bőven variációk kiejtésben, szóhasználatban, stb., annak ellenére, hogy a globális kommunikáció ez ellen dolgozik.

Hogy én is egy kicsit eltérjek az eredeti példától:

A hangszerek használatánál kétféle variáció van: 1) dobolni, hegedülni, stb., 2) zongorázni, oboázni, gitározni, stb. Viszont Erdélyben készített tévé riportban és jómagam személyesen is hallottam Székelyföldön fiataloktól, hogy _gitárolni_. Errefelé a legtöbben felkapjuk a fejünket, de hát ez éppen olyan helyes, csak hát arra így mondják.


----------



## Encolpius

De ne feledjük, csak azt akartam tudni, mi lenne, ha vizsgakérdés lenne...


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderátori megjegyzés:
Kedves Fórumtagok és olvasók! Az az érzésem, hogy annyira kimerítettük ezt a témát, hogy már egy ideje csak körbe-körbe járunk, ezért egyelőre lezárom ezt a topikot. Ha valakinek valami tényleg új információja akadna ebben a témában, kérem, írjon egy üzentet (PM) itt nekem, és kellő értékelés után újranyithatom a témát.
Addig is köszönöm a hozzászólásaitokat és további jó forumozást kívánok mindannyiótoknak!*


----------

